# Russian Dwarf Hamster Cage Help Please



## Sara Houghton (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi

So I went into my local pet shop two weeks ago to buy one hamster and the staff member suggested two however, failed to mention I would need a bigger cage and two of everything!!!!!

I have a Rosewood Abode Small Animal Hamster Cage which is H-26.5cm, D-55cm and W-39cm which I definitely think is too small. I have looked online and I am lost with which is best. Some of the plastic ones just look cheap and rubbish and I don't want my boys to fall out with the cage being too small.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

70x40cm footprint (as a single space) is the ethical minimum for one dwarf hamster, for two to get on happily longterm with space for duplication of resources you're looking more at 80-100cm long cages (which tend to be 50cm deep). Zooplus has the best selection for affordable prices, with these 3 being the main options:
Barney100
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189303

Alexander
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238

Alaska
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/284288


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

The minimum cage size for a single Dwarf Hamster is 80x50 cm and that is an absolute bare minimum.
I would go with at least 100x50 per hamster.

Never trust what a pet shop tells you, hamsters due much better when housed alone, as they are mainly solitary animals.
Roborovski Dwarf Hamsters are the only hamsters that are OK to be housed together. Syrian Hamsters should never, ever in any circumstance be housed together and with Campbells,Winter Whites and Hybrid Dwarf Hamsters it not recommended. Chinese Hamsters should also never be housed together.

Hamsters need a lot of space as they are active animals. A lot of research should be done on their care before bringing them home, as so often people are misinformed by pet shops or myths and give them improper care such as tiny cages, unsafe bedding, too small wheels, bad diet and don't follow steps to let the hamster settle in before disturbing.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Wild With Roxi said:


> The minimum cage size for a single Dwarf Hamster is 80x50 cm and that is an absolute bare minimum.


Ethical minimums are usually quoted as 70x40 for dwarf species (Russian species/ hybrids and robos), and 80x50 for Chinese and Syrians. But you're right - bigger is better so go for the biggest you can afford/ fit in the space above that 

Many people have success keeping dwarf species and Chinese hamsters together, with the right setup. If you're doing that you do need to be very alert for subtle changes, but it's absolutely not impossible nor irresponsible to do.


----------

